# What bands play drop E 8 strings?



## teamSKDM (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey guys! Dont mean to clutter up things with a seemingly pointless thread, But I wanna check out some bands playing in drop E on their 8 strings If anyone can show me some. I like to think of myself as a technical guitar player, So im currently taking shots at a few animals as leaders songs, and of course I know i have a six and seven string guitar built into my 2228, and that has been taking nto consideration. Id like to keep this one strictly drop E fellas! thanks for any input you guys have aside from animals as leaders, maybe ill discover some new awesome music amongst this thread. Also, Yes I did try searching before posting.


----------



## Yousef (Aug 18, 2014)

Charlie Daniels uses drop E in a couple of his songs, like this one: 



On a more equivocal note, I don't know of many bands utilizing the drop E tuning aside from Animals as Leaders.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Aug 18, 2014)

^ That's 6-string Drop-D. 

Means End has some stuff in E Standard that you might be able to adapt to drop-tuning. This is true for at least one Meshuggah song off of Nothing as well.

But yeah, your primary source of cover material will be AaL.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 18, 2014)

Deftones - the whole Koi No Yokan album is played in Drop-E on an 8 string (at least Steph's parts are).


----------



## Sofos (Aug 18, 2014)

99% sure Nott plays in Drop E (I'm sure Tyler will drop by and correct me if I'm wrong  )


----------



## Goatfork (Aug 19, 2014)

^Indeed! 8 string guitars in drop-E, and a 4 string bass in its own drop E.


----------



## gunch (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm wondering what HM2 + Drop E 8 would sound like


----------



## Alimination (Aug 19, 2014)

*Shameless band post*

I used an 8 string on three of our songs, all in standard with the 8th dropped to E*

(@ the 1:00 and 3:20 mark)


----------

